

Duolingo, learn a new language while translating the web - mtgx
http://www.duolingo.com

======
fancydriving
I tried this out because I know a little French and would like to know more.

I was first put off becuase when "Je suis de Anchorage" (which I'm pretty sure
is not idiomatic anyway) was expected, "Je suis d'Anchorage" (which is correct
within the scope of the already unidiomatic expectations) was not allowed.
Granted, French is still in beta.

Then the audio portions produced... no sound. It's a bold move for a web site
to depend on audio. I recommend making sure it works first.

------
mtgx
Previous discussion one and a half years ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434057>

~~~
ColinWright
... and all over HN today:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4132213>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4132604>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4132728>

------
josephd
so cool. started learning german :)

